# URGENCY! Need Your Advice ASAP!



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

It is common knowledge that as an engine gains mileage, it begins to lose its kick. My question(s) pertain to exactly what the major issues are under given conditions. (2006 Goat)

Condition 1: Revving without load, as if at a stop light or in a garage. What would be the possible wear effects of this action?

Condition 2: At 50,000 miles, what would be the early signs that an engine has been misused or abused? Tranny is in great shape so that can be ruled out.

Condition 3: If a car was broken in too agressively and therefore burns a lot of oil now...is the culprit the piston rings/seals, or is there more involved?

Lastly...how expensive would it be to correct any of these issues should they exist? I know a buddy with a shop who could do piston rings/seals for cheap and need to know what else may possible need to be done. Thanks to all :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

1) stretched/ tweaked rods and rod bearings.
2) noise, oil consumption, loss of power
3) burning oil would indicate worn piston rings or valve guides extremely bad. Using the wrong oil or cheap a** oil can cause excessive burning as well. To rule out the possibility of the oil control rings being stuck to the pistons causing the oil burning, I would try a can or two of the Justis brother's Engine Tune-Up, which will remove the carbon and unstick those oil control rings.

If I was taking the bottom end apart to rebuild, I may consider buying forged pistons and having the rotating assembly balanced.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you Rukee...in your first answer, how commonly does that occur. I mean, I know it can happen but what are the odds.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not too often.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

WanaGTO said:


> It is common knowledge that as an engine gains mileage, it begins to lose its kick. My question(s) pertain to exactly what the major issues are under given conditions. (2006 Goat)
> 
> Condition 1: Revving without load, as if at a stop light or in a garage. What would be the possible wear effects of this action?
> 
> ...


Hope that helped some. I'm sure others will have different suggestions.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

You guys are incredible. Good information. Thank you. Any other opinions are still more than welcome


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

This Justice brothers stuff...where can i get it??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

WanaGTO said:


> It is common knowledge that as an engine gains mileage, it begins to lose its kick. My question(s) pertain to exactly what the major issues are under given conditions. (2006 Goat)
> 
> Condition 1: Revving without load, as if at a stop light or in a garage. What would be the possible wear effects of this action?
> 
> ...


I have to agree with *6QTS11OZ*
1) More engine damage happens at engine start up and then when the engine idles for long periods.
2) If an engine has been misused or abuse you will know right away, spun bering, smoke, knocking, rod hanging out the side of the block, ect.
3) Mixed opinions on this one, I grew up on the saying drive it how its ment to be driven. Thats what I have done and all my cars and engines I've rebuilt runs really well. Engines are mostly broken in before you drive it off the dealer lots. Most of the don't do this and that is breaking in proceadurs are for the breaks and drivetrain. If your burning oil most of the time it if from the rings, LS2's came with low tension rings, due to differant engine tollances, some burned alittle more than others.


WanaGTO said:


> This Justice brothers stuff...where can i get it??


I've never heard of Justice brothers but I've heard of Justice Pete that is a Pedder Suspension package.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

For what it's worth, everytime I build an engine, I take it out and lay it to the wood and let her eat a bit. If it's going to fly apart, I want it to do it for me, not the paying customer!!
I know dang well they're gunna do it as soon as they get out of sight. 


You can get the Justice Brothers stuff at most any auto parts store.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> You can get the *Justice Brothers *stuff at most any auto parts store.


What is that?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The 'Tune-up" stuff is an engine oil additive that cleans the carbon from the oil control rings freeing up any stick rings, reducing oil buring.
Engine Oil Additives


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Ohh, I'm telling this guy that its a supension package.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

No autozone around here has even heard of Justice brothers...where the heck can I get it?


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

What would be the best alternative?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think WallyWorld has it, not sure.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

gm4life said:


> I
> 
> I've never heard of Justice brothers but I've heard of Justice Pete that is a Pedder Suspension package.


lol, Justice Pete isn't a package, it's a guy. Pete is the owner of Pedders USA


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Used Zmax today...Pricey, but good stuff. Not sure I needed it but better safe then sorry. I wanna make sure my baby feels good inside


----------

